# Swift, Ace, Besse Floor rot now an epidemic ?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Mornin All,

Going off the number of rotting floor reports on SwiftTalk the problem will soon be affecting all models with the pvc under floor membrane 

Swift are now taking a hard line on good will repairs "out of warranty" and the two latest on the thread are 2008, 2009 

Get under you van and check prod and probe the perimeter from the outer edge to a foot or so inwards, any soft areas or bubbles in the pvc get it sorted asap 

If you are considering buying a Swift Group motorhome produced between 2005 and 2010 have it checked first and if a dealer get it in writing that the floor is sound or have the PVC removed and a suitable waterproofing applied (this is what Swift do at the factory once all the rotten ply is replaced)

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> If you are considering buying a Swift Group motorhome produced between 2005 and 2010 have it checked first and if a dealer get it in writing that the floor is sound or have the PVC removed and a suitable waterproofing applied


Alternatively - don't buy Swift group products until they get their act together.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > If you are considering buying a Swift Group motorhome produced between 2005 and 2010 have it checked first and if a dealer get it in writing that the floor is sound or have the PVC removed and a suitable waterproofing applied
> 
> 
> Alternatively - don't buy Swift group products until they get their act together.


I would agree with that statement, Swift products are poor.

I know because I own one of them.

Fortunately it's a PVC, so not likely to suffer floor problems.

I won't be buying anything made by them ever again.

Pete 8)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

apxc15 said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > > If you are considering buying a Swift Group motorhome produced between 2005 and 2010 have it checked first and if a dealer get it in writing that the floor is sound or have the PVC removed and a suitable waterproofing applied
> ...


Pete I'd be interested in hearing your problems (via PM) as I'm just about to buy a 2008 autocruise rhythm!!

Least that way I can have a good look

Cat


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> > aultymer said:
> ...


Duly sent.

Pete 8)


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Just cant understand why MH floors are made of wood, surely in this day and age the floor could be made of something which cant rot.

My 2008 Swift Sundance has plywood floor painted with a black coating underneath, does that mean it should be ok?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Whilsy not owning a Swift but a Mobilvetta our rear end floor got wood rot.When it was being stripped I was amazed that the first covering is 3 mm ply then about 50mm polystyrene then the inner floor about 15/18 mm.Water had got into the side frames and crept along to the inner floor.They replaced the rotten parts and hopefully all is well now. the fitter said it looked like its been there for many years (2003).


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Another one!*

Just had notification that another Swift rotten floor jobbie hoping to claim on an AA warranty

How long before Swift pull the thread - getting on for one a day !

Ray


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dusty

No it doesn't I'm afraid, I have a 2009 swift Sundance and this year it went back to have the floor replaced in places.

Mine was also just black paint, don't be fooled by this plastic covering, it's others as well.

Check underneath, all four corners, yes front and back, down the sides and along the rear edge.
Use a torch and look carefully, then use your fingers to feel the floor, it will be spongy and flaky.

fingers crossed you will be OK, but get under as soon as you can.


T


----------

